# Pirate Canon Prop Build! The complete collection.



## SamhainPropworks (Aug 27, 2020)

Afternoon all!

Here is the final part of the canon build, but it more finishing up the details of the prop than building any specific major part, but for the sakes of ease I decided to make a new thread where I can put all 3 videos together. I am totally excited how this prop has turned out and I am hoping it inspires others to build their own.

To everyone who has commented here and/or watched the tutorials, thanks so much! I really enjoy sharing these with the community. You all give me a reason to continue to record these!








Part III. 



Part II. 



Part I. 




The finished prop!


----------



## darryl (Oct 10, 2007)

You did a fantastic job!! Looks like something that should be in a museum display. Thanks for taking us along on your journey and keep the props coming as you build them!


----------



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

Looks amazing. Did you do anything special to prevent brush strokes with your caulk/water undercoat?


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Aug 27, 2020)

ghostlland820 said:


> Looks amazing. Did you do anything special to prevent brush strokes with your caulk/water undercoat?


Nothing at all, I just made sure it was thin enough to go on smooth, when mixed right it feels/looks like milk. It was a brilliant solution (Not sure if it had been done before) and the end result was so clean. It's my go to now for protecting styrofoam from paint.


----------



## jp1077 (4 mo ago)

Would you sell one?


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Aug 27, 2020)

jp1077 said:


> Would you sell one?


I have considered it, but I would have to make them differently to survive shipping and all that. The other issue is as this is a one off sculpt to make the cannon, the amount of hours into it would make selling it quite prohibitive coupled with shipping (from Canada. I actually decided to make tutorial videos because I wanted to give people access to all these crazy things without breaking the bank. I have had several requests to buy the finished props but at this juncture I need to make it more feasible and more mass producible


----------

